# City Grill Gulf Shores



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

We just opened in our new location in the Belle Foods Center on Hwy 59 in Gulf Shores. We have a much bigger kitchen and have greatly expanded our menu. Additionally we have a Sushi service. Our chef , Tim Kuch , formerly of Cosmos ,just completed a 2 year training program at one of the top sushi restaurants in Washington,DC. The menu he created is chocked with unusual dishes such as salmon carpaccio and Yellow tail Crudo and the early feedback from customers is they loved the dishes. Our stuffed burgers are a favorite with customers and were recently by thr Mobile Press Register as one of the top 10 burgers on the beach. Key items on dinner menu includes our special twist on shrimp and grits which has been written up in Southern Living. We also have great steaks , seafood,pasta dishes and my personal favorite citrus & soy braised pork. Our bar tenders are laying down some interesting drink combinations. Mention to your server that you heard about us from Jim on the PFF and get a 10% discount on your food order. Ask if I am there so I can say hi.Jim Biles(aka Jim/Ga)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll see you soon Jim! Glad you got reopened swiftly


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! The family is needing some good sushi...hard to find around here.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Wish I had known yesterday and I would've checked it out.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i will diff check yall out and spread the word.all about local buiseness.good luck.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the great feedback. Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome! we live right around the corner. tried going there a few times but you guys were not ready. looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Xpac: give the fish stew a try. It is a Cajun version of the French bouillabaisse. I had the original when I was on Med cruise when I was in service , and I like our version better. I ordered it the other night and had some of the staff come over to give them a taste so they could recommend it to custpmers. I turned around to say hi to a guest , and when I turned back the dish looked like it just came out of the dishwasher!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

sounds good! hopefully we'll stop this week. we ate at the old place several times and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Had the stew last night. It was great! My girl friend had the scallops. Those were awesome too! Looking forward to next time.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it. Hope you will become one of our "regulars" . I sampled a couple of our new dishes the braised pork and airline chicken last night and both were really good. Highly recommend both of them.


----------

